# 5D mkIII Wedding - Jenna + Eric



## Cgdillan (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys! Here is another one =-) this one I wrote and recorded the music too! Let me know what you think!

http://www.stockhammedia.com/2012/12/09/wedding-videography-jenna-eric/

Gear:

2x 5D mkIII
1x 7D
1x 60D

All my Lenses =-)

Glidecam HD 4000

2x Zoom H1

Couple Davis + Sanford tripods

Manfrotto Monopod

No extra lighting

Editing:
FCP X
Magic Bullet Looks


----------



## instaimage (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice work! Love the narrative over... great stuff!


----------



## thelebaron (Dec 9, 2012)

beautiful work, really nice variation of shots. I wonder, do you plan the general shots or shoot whatever happens to tickle your fancy? coming from a vfx background, cant really imagine just winging it but Id guess you'd have to in a wedding


----------



## dasgetier (Dec 9, 2012)

this is simply wonderful


----------



## Cgdillan (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys! Thank you so much. It really feel good to hear all your kind words. I really appreciate your comments.

thelebaron:
I have a general plan (to get the shots of the chair, shots of the name cards, table slides, etc...) that I follow at every wedding I shoot, but with with every wedding being different, I do things slightly differently at each wedding and even add things i've never done, or leave things out that i usually do. I really depends on the couple

DB:
Thank you. I have had my own glide cam (as in, i'm not just borrowing my buddies now) for a couple months now. As soon as I got it, I did not put it down for weeks. I love what can be produced with the glidecam when used properly, and I really put my time in to get to know it well. so I am glad that someone can appreciate the little details of my glidecam shots!


----------



## candyman (Dec 25, 2012)

I like the storyline and transitions. Looks very good. May I ask why you ended with a black screen, the two names and a date? for me it brings up a different image :-\


----------



## Cgdillan (Dec 29, 2012)

candyman said:


> I like the storyline and transitions. Looks very good. May I ask why you ended with a black screen, the two names and a date? for me it brings up a different image :-\



Thank you! I went with that ending because I had written the music and had already been deleting footage to fit the song and didn't really see 'the right place" for the names and date where I would like them to overlay on the footage. so I just put it at the end. =-)


----------



## acaurora (Jan 20, 2013)

The video is very beautiful - the cinematic 24fps, the color, scenes, and smoothness. I have always thought about doing video but the vast spectrum of different rigs - both premade and DIY, for stabilization always freaked me out. Someday, maybe.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jan 20, 2013)

acaurora said:


> The video is very beautiful - the cinematic 24fps, the color, scenes, and smoothness. I have always thought about doing video but the vast spectrum of different rigs - both premade and DIY, for stabilization always freaked me out. Someday, maybe.



Thank you very much. Video really is a lot of hard work and there is so much gear to carry with you. But it is very fulfilling. If you ever need help in picking gear I can help you out with a few suggestions.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice work. Had a nice cinematic quality that I'm sure made the bride and groom feel that they were starring in their own movie. Shots had a good storytelling quality. Nicely done.

P.S. I like the warm quality to a lot of the footage. Excellent


----------



## Cgdillan (Jan 20, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Very nice work. Had a nice cinematic quality that I'm sure made the bride and groom feel that they were starring in their own movie. Shots had a good storytelling quality. Nicely done.
> 
> P.S. I like the warm quality to a lot of the footage. Excellent



Thank you. I put a lot of hard work into that day and the edit and I am so happy it can be appreciated. I did receive a very nice review from the couple. And I do work hard on color correction and grading to make sure everything matches and looks nice.


----------



## fiend (Jan 20, 2013)

I must say, very very nice work! I really loved the video although the music was a bit to loud towards the end


----------



## Shane1.4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Cgdillan (Jan 20, 2013)

Shane1.4 said:


> Well done.





fiend said:


> I must say, very very nice work! I really loved the video although the music was a bit to loud towards the end



Thank you fiend and and shane1.4. I really appreciate your comments. and Ill try to pay more attention to the music levels =-)


----------

